# New PS90!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - FINALLY am all set to go shoot it - Got an Aimpoint T1 Micro today.

This is actually the 3rd time I have owned a PS90.... Yes, I am an idiot. My first one had an Eotech - but the optic sits too high on a PS90 IMHO. My 2nd one had the factory black ring sight - but the glass is too damn small on that factory optic. That part always bugged me. This time, I think the Aimpoint goes perfect.

I brought the PS90 to the gun store with me, and I tried the Aimpoint and the Trijicon MRO. I thought I would prefer the larger glass size, since I like the Mepro 21 so much. But when trying both - I thought that I actually preferred the smaller tube on this gun. The aimpoint also is lower overall, isnce the glass is smaller...

It is true that I usually get a Mepro 21 on my rifles - but I needed something that sits lower. And, while the dot isn't always a "dot" to my eyes - even when slightly distorted, it's not that bad. This will be a home defense carbine. At inside distances - the dot is fine.

I hope to zero it this weekend...

I put off buying another PS90 for a while, because the price of accessories kill me. WIth the extended charging handles, all the rails, the sling, the mags, extra ammo, etc... But, I missed my last one too much!


----------



## Adam_Masters (Sep 1, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok - FINALLY am all set to go shoot it - Got an Aimpoint T1 Micro today.
> 
> This is actually the 3rd time I have owned a PS90.... Yes, I am an idiot. My first one had an Eotech - but the optic sits too high on a PS90 IMHO. My 2nd one had the factory black ring sight - but the glass is too damn small on that factory optic. That part always bugged me. This time, I think the Aimpoint goes perfect.
> 
> ...


Wow, jeez, the sight on that looks like it costs as much as the gun itself. Are the regular sights that bad? :v

Sorry about y'know, not knowing a lot about guns. The extent of my knowledge is the M-16 I had during my service, and what I've read on blogs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Adam_Masters said:


> Wow, jeez, the sight on that looks like it costs as much as the gun itself. Are the regular sights that bad? :v
> 
> Sorry about y'know, not knowing a lot about guns. The extent of my knowledge is the M-16 I had during my service, and what I've read on blogs.


The gun only has backup iron signs on the receiver. The design requires an optic of some kind, really.

The gun was almost $1200. The optic was around $700


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I just got back from shooting it. I shot 200 Rounds thru it... 150 Rounds of 198, and 50 Rounds of 197. I zeroed the gun using 198.

Now, 197 hits 1 inch low and 1/2 an inch to the right using the 198 zero. The 197 is slower, though. And the weapon does require a change in zero depending on the round you choose.

Anyway, I can put all rounds in to a 1 inch square easily. As discussed on another thread I started on the FN Forum - I did the 25 yard zero instead of a 50 yard zero. It shoots about 2 inches low at 7 yards with a 25 yard zero. A 50 yard zero would be lower than that at inside distances (3.5-4 inches low with this caliber - and the height of the optic over the bore). As this is replacing a handgun for home defense usage, I thought it would be better to use a closer zero. I have a SCAR 16 if I need to shoot further distances. And, there are no 50 yard ranges in my area anymore. I'm stuck with 25 or 100 yards, unless I drive an hour away to shoot with a friend. Since I'm going to be taking my son out more to shoot his 22 at 25 yards, it also made sense to do this, since that is all the local ranges have.

Now, it is cleaned and loaded with 198 rounds. All set for home defense.

Only negative, after 200 Rounds, that damn Fenix flashlight that I bought for this gun doesn't work. It only works in strobe, and it is not the batteries. I will be returning it at Academy today. I put a TRL1 onto the PS90 for now. It is made to handle recoil. Anyway, less impressed on Fenix lights now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Put a TRL1 back on the gun:


----------

